

Google knows the release date of Diablo 3 - vladev
http://www.google.com/search?q=diablo+3+release+date

======
steventruong
See the Amazing Spider Man release date according to Google here:
[https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&#...</a><p>Says June
30th, 2012<p>Now see the official site:<p><a
href="http://www.theamazingspiderman.com/releasedates/"
rel="nofollow">http://www.theamazingspiderman.com/releasedates/</a><p>Says
July 3rd, 2012<p>Clearly I would take Google's suggested release date with a
grain of salt.

~~~
sp332
Interesting, according to IMDB it's being released in Japan on June 30th.

------
Lockyy
Upon seeing this I immediately tried Half life 3, expecting some sort of
easter egg.

I was disappointed by the lack of one. I realise the joke is overplayed, but
it would have been funny.

------
sp332
Pretty impressive, it also does movies. And if a game and a movie have the
same title you can just add "game" to disambiguate.
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=hitchhiker%27s+guide+t...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=hitchhiker%27s+guide+to+the+galaxy+game+release+date)

